# Buddy's Engine



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

No one has said a word about it! Don't you notice something different? 

Check it out:
Engine Bay Photo


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

yes i noticed you painted the engine cover .....


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

No i did not paint it!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not Tweeker I dont paint every square inch of my car. I got it from a Maxima!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I'm not Tweeker I dont paint every square inch of my car. I got it from a Maxima! *



Hey, you stole my idea! I posted that 6 months ago on asses.net.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i got dibs if you still got your old one????????

email me if you want to get rid of the old one.

Sean


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

dont have it i traded with a MAX


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Hey, you stole my idea! I posted that 6 months ago on asses.net. *


why didnt you do it? 

Free if you find a maxima owner, its for allen bolts easy, should have done it OhTwo


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I get no response! This is one of my favorite things Ive done! will someone just one person say it looks good? Please??!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *why didnt you do it?
> *


Didn't want to spend the $135... on an underhood look thingy. Rather have new grill.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

it cost 135 bucks?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

hey thats good! Me and Sprayin70 will be the only ones with it!!!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I get no response! This is one of my favorite things Ive done! will someone just one person say it looks good? Please??!! *


It looks good.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *It looks good.  *


I don't like it..


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *I don't like it..    *


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

oK u r jealous Scott Lizzy is too cuz she wants it bad


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *oK u r jealous Scott Lizzy is too cuz she wants it bad *


Do not, nor do I want your damn bears. HA  (let em figure that one out  )


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

who dont want a Injen CAI and a Max engine cover


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *No one has said a word about it! Don't you notice something different?
> 
> Check it out:
> Engine Bay Photo *


It looks nice, but who sees it? If it was close to free, then


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *who dont want a Injen CAI and a Max engine cover *


Most people do, I DO. CAI on order and Max cover, well I`m thinking about it .

Btw engine compartment is sterile Pal.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Most people do, I DO. CAI on order and Max cover, well I`m thinking about it .
> 
> Btw engine compartment is sterile Pal. *


HEy Rat, I didn't know you were considering this. It would be awesome. Let me know if I can help install it. Or drive it after.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Looks great that was a brilliant idea! I need to find a max owner who wants to switch.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

NX01 said:


> *Looks great that was a brilliant idea! I need to find a max owner who wants to switch. *


Here is what you do. Take a Max for a test drive and............


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Here is what you do. Take a Max for a test drive and............ *


I'll never tell Jack!!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *
> 
> Btw engine compartment is sterile Pal. *



Sorry to hear that....I told yu not to wear those tight bikini briefs....Boxers are the way to go


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Btw engine compartment is sterile Pal. *


What about your K&N?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Here is what you do. Take a Max for a test drive and............ *



LOL NICE!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I love the color I think it looks much nicer than the black


----------

